# how many nighthawk owners in the room



## devilslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

ive fallen in love with these guns and hope to be ordering my first in the next few weeks, any other fans in forum?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Devilslayer. Yes I am a fan of them but they are ot of my price range. They make a very fine pistol as one of the fellows at the range has one. I have looked it over good but never shot it. Hope you get the one you want.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are awesome. I had the money in Dec and used to lust after them. It occurred to me. But, I really wanted a PS90. And, after outshooting any 1911 I try with my P99, I decided -0 what was the point in spending $2200-$2500 on a pistol I probably wouldn't shoot any better with. So, I decided not too.

But if U are a super 1911 fan - it is the one to get


----------

